# building wpa_supplicant with support for the broadcom driver

## gutworth

How do I build in support for the broadcom-sta driver? There doesn't seem to be a use flag.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

There are no USE flags for the broadcom-sta. Just make sure you have the proper kernel settings, and emerge -av broadcom-sta. Here are the proper kernel settings...

```
< kernel version 2.6.29:

--- Wireless

<*>   Improved wireless configuration API

[*]     nl80211 new netlink interface support

[ ]   Old wireless static regulatory definitions

-*-   Wireless extensions

[*]     Wireless extensions sysfs files

< >   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

<*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (DEPRECATED)

[ ]     Enable full debugging output

<M>     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

<M>     IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

<M>     IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption

>=kernel version 2.6.29:

--- Wireless

<*>   Improved wireless configuration API

[ ]     cfg80211 regulatory debugging

[ ]   Old wireless static regulatory definitions

[*]   Wireless extensions

[*]     Wireless extensions sysfs files

<*>   Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers
```

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## gutworth

I have the wl driver installed and working, but "wpa_supplicant -h" tells me that support for the broadcom drvier is not compiled in with it. I wonder how to enable that.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You don't have to worry about what is or isn't compiled in to wpa_supplicant, unless you want wpa_gui. There is only one module invocation that will work with wpa_supplicant: "-Dwext". For instance:

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
```

is the current working version of my wireless setup on this machine. When attempting to enter any other variable, such as 'wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper"' or 'wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dmadwifi"' will fail. 'wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"' is the only invocation that works. Period!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

